
The Future Is Worker-Owned - ryan_j_naughton
https://medium.com/team-human/the-future-is-worker-owned-f6a31f26052f
======
WaitWaitWha
Who owns, how much?

How are decisions are made?

How will the workers dispose of ownership, when they want to leave?

What if the worker wants to will their ownership to their children?

